# envoyer de manière automatisée des sms



## Freelancenice2001 (19 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à Tous,
*Mon souci* : le nombre de RDV non honorés en consultation devient insupportable, alors que les listes d'attente s'allongent de plusieurs mois pour d'autres patients.
*Mon statut* : médecin spécialiste équipé en Mac (cabinet zéro papier ) carnet de RDV (fantastical et calendrier) cloud etc...
*Ma demande* : Cherche à envoyer de manière automatisée des sms la veille (ou l'avant-veille) à partir de "calendrier" où figure le portable de chaque patient qui a RDV (en piochant dans "contacts") afin de leur rappeler le RDV ...... si quelqu'un peut m'aider à écrire le script (j'ai essayé CRONIX ..... jamais réussi)

avec toute ma gratitude


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (19 Mai 2016)

Je ne connais pas de logiciel mais si dans ton calendrier tu inclus les contacts, tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir avec un petit Apple script à condition que tous tes patients utilisent des iPhones (c'est la que ça cloche).
Le mac peut envoyer des iMessages, mais des SMS...?
Enfin si quelqu'un à la solution, ça titille ma curiosité.


----------



## PDS13 (25 Juin 2016)

Bonjour je trouve le sujet très interessant.
pensez vous que depuis il y a la possibilité de le faire VIA un Macbook pro?


----------



## drs (26 Juin 2016)

Oui les mac, ipod et ipad peuvent envoyer des SMS, mais uniquement via l'iphone, et à deux conditions:
- que cela ait été préalablement autorisé (réglages>messages>transfert de sms)
- que les deux appareils (imac/ipad/ipod et iphone) soient connectés simultanément sur le même réseau wifi.

Ensuite, une fois ces deux conditions remplies, il sera possible (je pense) d'effectuer cela avec automator par exemple.


----------



## PDS13 (26 Juin 2016)

Merci, j'ai malheuresement encore mon téléphone en Samsung (j'attends la fin de mon abonnement pour basculer sur le SE). et je vais m'y mettre pour voir ce que ca donne.


----------

